# Stratheden Hospiital..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry I have been a bit quiet lately. I have been dealing with a family bereavement and other stuff, but still getting out and about. I visited this former hospital with the girlfriend and a friend, on what was a beautiful subby day,I must admit I enjoyed my time here. A nice relaxed visit and parts of the hospital had that old asylum feel to it. There are some cracking long decaying corridoes to see as well.

Sratheden hospital was built in 1866, it was originally called the Fife and Kinross district asylum. But with changes in the way the old asylums were renamed, it became known as Stratheden hospital in 1948. The hospital when first opened could hold up to 200 patients, but overcrowding became a problem. So it was decided to extend the hospital ten years later, this allowed the numbers to be trebled to 600. In 1905 another two hospital wings were built. Although a large part of the hospital is closed, a new section was built as intensive psychiatric care unit in 1916. It consists of communal lounge, rooms for rehab and therapy, private meeting rooms and so on.



















The legendary line up done by stussy and project mayhem.





































Patient paintings in the glass.













The physiotherapy room.




The chapel had been modernised.



















A nice little trolley for carting a medical machine about.










The labs were really enjoyable too. The clean white tiles and the dark wood.




























The old shop was in an old part.it still had the old original ceiling, which you could see had been covered by a suspended ceiling.













The hairdressers.













Old cells



















The original dining room, note the suspended ceiling covering the beautiful original one.








































A very large original ward, with lots of modern partitions buit in it.


----------



## Wallasey (Mar 9, 2019)

Cracking set of Snaps

It wont be long before most of these places are gone.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 9, 2019)

Quality work there. Great photo's


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Mar 9, 2019)

Awesome man, love the shot with the hooks


----------



## missypink (Mar 9, 2019)

The record player needs to be preserved in a museum! Amazing photos


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice shots and nice report. In most of the hospital you can see the original ceiling minus the suspended ceiling but it's a shame that the original ceiling is covered up. Looks better without the suspended ceiling.


----------



## krela (Mar 10, 2019)

Welcome back.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Good to see this is still getting done, its a really nice place. Is the power still on?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you all. Sadly the ceilings are often covered with lower modern ceilings.guess to hide the cables and pipes, and keep the warmth in. There was no power now in there. Not what I saw anyway


----------



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2019)

So much to see and all beautifully photographed as always Mikey.


----------



## yvettelancaster (Sep 27, 2019)

Nice report fab pics cheers


----------

